# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  رشته مهندسی هستم میخام انصراف بدم برا کنکور تجربی لطفا کمک کنید

## alirezakhaki

سلام و عرض ادب خدمتم همه دوستان عزیزم اخرین بار کنکور سال 95 دادم رشته ریاضی و ی دانشگاه سراسری تاپ مهندسی قبول شدم ... گذر زمان باعث شد ب فکر این بیوفتم برنامه ریزی کنم کنکور تجربی 1400 بدم طبیعتا نظام قدیم هست دیپلممالان دقیقن میشه راهنمایی کنید با چ چیزهایی روبرو هستم چون دیپلم سوم دبیرستانم برا ریاضی هست باید امتحان بدم یا ن نیازی نیس ؟
و درمورد کنکور نظام جدید یا نظام قدیم باید کنکور بدم در سال 1400؟ انتخابیه یا اجباری ؟ اگه انتخابیه کدومش بهتره

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام و عرض ادب خدمتم همه دوستان عزیزم اخرین بار کنکور سال 95 دادم رشته ریاضی و ی دانشگاه سراسری تاپ مهندسی قبول شدم ... گذر زمان باعث شد ب فکر این بیوفتم برنامه ریزی کنم کنکور تجربی 1400 بدم طبیعتا نظام قدیم هست دیپلممالان دقیقن میشه راهنمایی کنید با چ چیزهایی روبرو هستم چون دیپلم سوم دبیرستانم برا ریاضی هست باید امتحان بدم یا ن نیازی نیس ؟
> و درمورد کنکور نظام جدید یا نظام قدیم باید کنکور بدم در سال 1400؟ انتخابیه یا اجباری ؟ اگه انتخابیه کدومش بهتره


هیچکاری نیاز نیست بکنی با همون مدرک دیپلمت میتونی کنکور بدی
وضعیت کنکور سال 1400 هم مشخص نیست هنوز اما اگه اجباری باشه اجبارش به شرکت در نظام جدیده و اگه انتخابی بشه پیشنهاد میشه نظام جدید شرکت کنی
در هر صورت شما روی نظام جدید از همین الان سرمایه گذاری کن و بخون
فقط حواست به نظام وظیفه ت باشه غیبت نخوری(چون وضعیتتو نمیدونم گفتم که بعدا زحماتت به باد نره خدای نکرده)

----------


## alirezakhaki

> هیچکاری نیاز نیست بکنی با همون مدرک دیپلمت میتونی کنکور بدیوضعیت کنکور سال 1400 هم مشخص نیست هنوز اما اگه اجباری باشه اجبارش به شرکت در نظام جدیده و اگه انتخابی بشه پیشنهاد میشه نظام جدید شرکت کنیدر هر صورت شما روی نظام جدید از همین الان سرمایه گذاری کن و بخونفقط حواست به نظام وظیفه ت باشه غیبت نخوری(چون وضعیتتو نمیدونم گفتم که بعدا زحماتت به باد نره خدای نکرده)


بزارید دقیق وضعیتمو بگم سال 94 کنکور ریاضی دادم رتبم جالب نشد سال 95 کنکور دوباره دادم رتبه خوبی اوردم دانشگاه تاپ قبول شدم  بعد 2 سال بنا ب دلایلی انصرفا دادم اومدم دانشگاه ازاد بدون کنکور دادن فقط ثبت نام کردم و 2 سال اونجا هم هستم الان کلن پشیمونم از این دانشگاه ازاد میخاستم بدونم انصراف میتونم بدم دوباره و اینبار کنکور تجربی بدم ؟ و اینم اضافه کنم سربازی معاف شدم امسال

----------


## reza333

> بزارید دقیق وضعیتمو بگم سال 94 کنکور ریاضی دادم رتبم جالب نشد سال 95 کنکور دوباره دادم رتبه خوبی اوردم دانشگاه تاپ قبول شدم  بعد 2 سال بنا ب دلایلی انصرفا دادم اومدم دانشگاه ازاد بدون کنکور دادن فقط ثبت نام کردم و 2 سال اونجا هم هستم الان کلن پشیمونم از این دانشگاه ازاد میخاستم بدونم انصراف میتونم بدم دوباره و اینبار کنکور تجربی بدم ؟ و اینم اضافه کنم سربازی معاف شدم امسال


با توجه به شرایطی که گفتی برای شرکت تو کنکور ۱۴۰۰ هیچ مشکلی نداری. فقط دانشگاه ازاد هر وقت بری انصراف بدی نامردا یه جریمه انصراف ازت میگیرن. فکر کنم یک ونیم برابر شهریه ثابتت ازت بگیرن اگر قانونش عوض نشده باشه.

----------


## alirezakhaki

> با توجه به شرایطی که گفتی برای شرکت تو کنکور ۱۴۰۰ هیچ مشکلی نداری. فقط دانشگاه ازاد هر وقت بری انصراف بدی نامردا یه جریمه انصراف ازت میگیرن. فکر کنم یک ونیم برابر شهریه ثابتت ازت بگیرن اگر قانونش عوض نشده باشه.


اخه ی جا خوندم دانشجو در زمان تحصیل فقط 1 بار حق انصراف داره ... مطمئنید هیچ مشکلی نداره میتونم انصراف بدم و کنکور شرکت کنم ؟

----------


## reza333

> اخه ی جا خوندم دانشجو در زمان تحصیل فقط 1 بار حق انصراف داره ... مطمئنید هیچ مشکلی نداره میتونم انصراف بدم و کنکور شرکت کنم ؟


اون برای کسیه که سربازی داره. 
کسایی که معافن یا سربازی رفتن همچین مشکلی ندارن.

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط alirezakhaki


اخه ی جا خوندم دانشجو در زمان تحصیل فقط 1 بار حق انصراف داره ... مطمئنید هیچ مشکلی نداره میتونم انصراف بدم و کنکور شرکت کنم ؟


فکر کنم این واسه سراسری صدق کنه
در کل شما نظام جدید بخونید*

----------


## Shah1n

> اخه ی جا خوندم دانشجو در زمان تحصیل فقط 1 بار حق انصراف داره ... مطمئنید هیچ مشکلی نداره میتونم انصراف بدم و کنکور شرکت کنم ؟


اون مشکل پارسال یه قانون اومد حل شد
الان که مشکل سربازی نداری و معافی مشکلی نیست

----------


## Shah1n

> بزارید دقیق وضعیتمو بگم سال 94 کنکور ریاضی دادم رتبم جالب نشد سال 95 کنکور دوباره دادم رتبه خوبی اوردم دانشگاه تاپ قبول شدم  بعد 2 سال بنا ب دلایلی انصرفا دادم اومدم دانشگاه ازاد بدون کنکور دادن فقط ثبت نام کردم و 2 سال اونجا هم هستم الان کلن پشیمونم از این دانشگاه ازاد میخاستم بدونم انصراف میتونم بدم دوباره و اینبار کنکور تجربی بدم ؟ و اینم اضافه کنم سربازی معاف شدم امسال


برو بشین نظام جدید بخون
هرچی زودتر هم انصراف بدی به نفعته چون پول کمتری از دست میدی

----------


## reza333

> اون مشکل پارسال یه قانون اومد حل شد
> الان که مشکل سربازی نداری و معافی مشکلی نیست


قانون جدیدش چیه ؟؟

----------


## Shah1n

> قانون جدیدش چیه ؟؟


دقیق متنش یادم نیست اما کسی که چندبار انصراف داده و قبلا هم دولتی بوده برای رفتن به دانشگاه دولتی مشکلی نداره

----------

